# Shoot for a Cause 2008



## russ (Jul 29, 2002)

Sorry I missed this link in the first post...

http://www.camphehoha.com/special_events_subsections/archery.html

It explains how the shoot works.


----------



## SpOtFyRe (Apr 9, 2007)

Greg's already recruited me ... I'm totally coming!!!

BTW ... you forgot the sponsorship sell point that any donations over $20 can be issued a (Canadian) tax reciept cause it's a non-profit charity organization!!!! :wink:


----------



## Twisted Canuck (Feb 13, 2006)

Yup, I'm going. My 11 yr old has already got $120 in sponsers! Its a great shoot, and a great cause, I went last year and it was a hoot to shoot!

I'll be there with at least two of my girls shooting with me.....Hope to see lots of other folks there. Greg puts on probably the most challenging shoot I've been to, tougher than the 06 Nationals in Lethbridge. I totally enjoyed it.:wink:


----------



## Bowzone_Mikey (Dec 11, 2003)

Ahem Grand prix shootoff ...2500 bucks put up by Try-Kam .... first place gets a cool Grand ...Its a shame that I knocked up my wife when I did (she is due on that weekend) or i would be there again to take all that Ching and Bling

I cant see anyone in Alberta using that boat ... there is only 800 lakes in the province ..... I have 800 lakes within 2 hours of my house


----------



## pintojk (Jan 31, 2003)

*can you tell us AT'ers how we can donate .....*

some may not be able to attend ???

Thanks in advance


----------



## russ (Jul 29, 2002)

Well if you want you can shoot me a PM and I'll put you on my sponsors list. I have a Paypal account or mail a donation to me. Just make sure you give me your mailing address if you give over $20 so they can send you a tax receipt (if you want one that is). I'll list out anyone that sponsors me on here so that everything is transparent and also just to make sure I don't miss anyone. 

Russell Hillis
Box 649
Coronation, Alberta
T0C 1C0

arrows ATT xplornet dott com (Check the SPELLING of Xplornet!)


----------



## travski (Feb 26, 2007)

I'll be there also 

Should be a great shoot for sure

Trav


----------



## Twisted Canuck (Feb 13, 2006)

For anyone interested, the Camp's Website is:

www.camphehoha.com

Its a good site to give you all the info on what a great program they offer.


----------



## russ (Jul 29, 2002)

Thanks for that Twisted, I thought I had put that in my second post but I must have missed it.

Anyway after checking with Greg (Camp He Ho Ha) this morning and with the seed planted by pintojk I've built a quick page so that our fellow AT'ers that can't come to this great shoot can participate by making donations. 

The web page is located at...

http://www.flamingbear.ca/s4c.html


----------



## SpOtFyRe (Apr 9, 2007)

:bump:

For a great cause!


----------



## russ (Jul 29, 2002)

I'm laggin' way behind on the donations  $160 so far. Corey Skinner's way ahead with something like $3500 mg: at least that's what he's tellin' me. I overheard someone else that had big numbers too though.


----------



## Bowzone_Mikey (Dec 11, 2003)

Coreys lookin fer a quad is he ....

oh and Russ ...since your such a suck holer ..20 bucks comming at you via paypal addy above

that one couple .. I cant recall their names for the life of me now ... are usually good for over 10 grr ....


----------



## russ (Jul 29, 2002)

Woo hoo - 

Thanks Mikey! I needed that. I'll write yer name on the list. Thanks,

Here's my contributors so far

Jim Campion $20 (work)
Mike Cartwright $20 (Bowzone dude)
Wayne Thacker $20
The Mechanic that works for Calvin W. (customer, can't think of the name - my Bad!) $20
Kevin Brayford (Canuck) $100

Thanks to everyone so far!


----------



## wookie (Oct 11, 2002)

I managed to rack up just over $1300 dollars in pledges my first day.

I will also take donations by mail

Trevor Hilliard
136 Alder Crescent
Airdrie, AB
T4B 1J2

or by paypal at [email protected]

I will list all donors here and I will pay for all Paypal transaction costs.

Thanks in advance.


----------



## Douger (Feb 9, 2003)

Mikey, that couple are the Mathesons, George and ???? I cant remember. They have brought in more pledges than anyone since the shoot began purdy much.


----------



## russ (Jul 29, 2002)

TTT,

We can't let this one head to the bottom of the pile!


----------



## hoytboy101 (Dec 17, 2007)

I will be there.


----------



## russ (Jul 29, 2002)

to
the
top


----------



## Bowzone_Mikey (Dec 11, 2003)

How ya doin fer Pledges Russ ...

I am still upset that I cant be there this year


----------



## russ (Jul 29, 2002)

Embarrassingly bad Mike only $205 so far. The Skinner boys are cleanin' up in Provost. I'm not even close to them right now. I'm praying to just make the 1st $500 plateau.


----------



## SpOtFyRe (Apr 9, 2007)

:bump:

It's next weekend after all ...

Frankly I'm praying for warmer weather!!! :embara:


----------



## travski (Feb 26, 2007)

SpOtFyRe said:


> :bump:
> 
> It's next weekend after all ...
> 
> Frankly I'm praying for warmer weather!!! :embara:


I am pulling my camper out wednesday if all goes well and hopefully help set up some on thursday morning before I have to head back to the farm to get some other work done.

Cannot be as cold as our shoot was last weekend


----------



## Twisted Canuck (Feb 13, 2006)

Well, I haven't shot my bow since the MOAS in Red Deer....and have new strings. If I don't make it out to the range this weekend, I may need to bring an extra dozen arrows along for Mike the dog to find...especially if there is still snow on the ground....


----------



## russ (Jul 29, 2002)

Twisted Canuck said:


> Well, I haven't shot my bow since the MOAS in Red Deer....and have new strings. If I don't make it out to the range this weekend, I may need to bring an extra dozen arrows along for Mike the dog to find...especially if there is still snow on the ground....


I haven't either - shoulder grief.

I'm just over $300 now and I'm probably in Calgary for 2 days next week on course.


----------



## SpOtFyRe (Apr 9, 2007)

Twisted Canuck said:


> Well, I haven't shot my bow since the MOAS in Red Deer....and have new strings. If I don't make it out to the range this weekend, I may need to bring an extra dozen arrows along for Mike the dog to find...especially if there is still snow on the ground....


*nods*

Likewise ... I'm hoping I can get out to shoot at the range tomorrow and during the week ... between fires and bad weather I haven't gotten a chance!

Frankly ... this is going to be a heck of an intro in 3D shooting ... good thing it's for fun! :wink:


----------



## Twisted Canuck (Feb 13, 2006)

SpOtFyRe said:


> *nods*
> 
> Likewise ... I'm hoping I can get out to shoot at the range tomorrow and during the week ... between fires and bad weather I haven't gotten a chance!
> 
> Frankly ... this is going to be a heck of an intro in 3D shooting ... good thing it's for fun! :wink:


Oh, I'm sure you're really going to enjoy 3D shooting, and there is no better shoot to learn on then one that Greg has set up....:wink:

Be prepared for a fun challenge, he puts up a tough course that is great fun. I talked to Greg this afternoon, and they still have a foot of snow on the ground!! Even if it melts off, better bring your gumboots! I'm looking forward to seeing everyone there, and raising a load of cash for a great cause.


----------



## Kale (Jul 29, 2007)

Twisted Canuck said:


> Oh, I'm sure you're really going to enjoy 3D shooting, and there is no better shoot to learn on then one that Greg has set up....:wink:
> 
> Be prepared for a fun challenge, he puts up a tough course that is great fun. I talked to Greg this afternoon, and they still have a foot of snow on the ground!! Even if it melts off, better bring your gumboots! I'm looking forward to seeing everyone there, and raising a load of cash for a great cause.


Heard a rumor about last seasons shoot and Geese targets at 60yards....

should be fun!


----------



## hoytboy101 (Dec 17, 2007)

Kale said:


> Heard a rumor about last seasons shoot and Geese targets at 60yards....
> 
> should be fun!


ya last year there was a shot like that i was amazed that i even hit in.


----------



## Twisted Canuck (Feb 13, 2006)

The best target of the bunch was the bedded antelope....you could see the top of the eight ring but not the ten as it was behind a hummuck at about 30-32 yrds....so you have to use the 'arc of the arrow', and actuallly put your 30 pin _in the grass, about where you think the 10 is!_,,,and then the arrow, as it has a ballistic trajectory, will arc over the grass and drop in the ring. In theory. I got my 10 on that one, but heard that some of the boys shooting the 'Gee whiz lookit how dang fast _and flat_ my bow shoots...couldn't get enough arc. Sometimes too much speed is a bad thing.

All in all, very fun, very challenging. The bear way up the tree was another good one. And that stupid little alligator about a 1/4 mile away...


----------



## Kale (Jul 29, 2007)

Twisted Canuck said:


> The best target of the bunch was the bedded antelope....you could see the top of the eight ring but not the ten as it was behind a hummuck at about 30-32 yrds....so you have to use the 'arc of the arrow', and actuallly put your 30 pin _in the grass, about where you think the 10 is!_,,,and then the arrow, as it has a ballistic trajectory, will arc over the grass and drop in the ring. In theory. I got my 10 on that one, but heard that some of the boys shooting the 'Gee whiz lookit how dang fast _and flat_ my bow shoots...couldn't get enough arc. Sometimes too much speed is a bad thing.
> 
> All in all, very fun, very challenging. The bear way up the tree was another good one. And that stupid little alligator about a 1/4 mile away...


might not have to worry about grass up there this year..it will be snowdrifts...

I vote for a snowman target...make the middle out of a white mountain goats core...

or even better.. a white mountain goat against a show bank...tricky tricky!


----------



## Twisted Canuck (Feb 13, 2006)

Kale said:


> might not have to worry about grass up there this year..it will be snowdrifts...
> 
> I vote for a snowman target...make the middle out of a white mountain goats core...
> 
> or even better.. a white mountain goat against a show bank...tricky tricky!


good idea, and lets make sure that you can only shoot it when the sun is setting directly behind it.....:sad:


----------



## vyrtual (Feb 12, 2008)

how much is the entry fee. I just found out about this and don't have any sponsors. Is there a map anywhere?


----------



## Twisted Canuck (Feb 13, 2006)

Here is the link to the shoot, and I believe they have directions/map on their site somewhere, you may need to browse around for it. Hope you can make it.

http://camphehoha.com/special_events_subsections/archery.html


----------



## SpOtFyRe (Apr 9, 2007)

Twisted Canuck said:


> Here is the link to the shoot, and I believe they have directions/map on their site somewhere, you may need to browse around for it. Hope you can make it.
> 
> http://camphehoha.com/special_events_subsections/archery.html


Twisted ... you and 'H' are going to have to take pity on my and help haul my sorry butt around ... I'm going to be missing like nothing else I think. I haven't had time to get my other distances figured out ... nor call up Gord for that fancy little program of his ... grrr... sometimes work doesn't help!


----------



## Twisted Canuck (Feb 13, 2006)

SpOtFyRe said:


> Twisted ... you and 'H' are going to have to take pity on my and help haul my sorry butt around ... I'm going to be missing like nothing else I think. I haven't had time to get my other distances figured out ... nor call up Gord for that fancy little program of his ... grrr... sometimes work doesn't help!


I'm just full of pity.... You better get that site of yours dialed in Friday night at the target range before the shoot, or you will have to get a bigger arrow budget!

I'll actually have Hannah and my middle girl, Qavah, shooting with me, as well as my oldest Rachel as my water bearer. Should be fun. Bring a few dozen extra arrows just in case. Hopefully Mike 'The wonder dog' will be there again this year, to help find stray carbon...and return them at $5 a pop, proceeds to Camp HEHOHA. I think he raised more money than I did last yr.....:tongue:


----------



## SpOtFyRe (Apr 9, 2007)

Twisted Canuck said:


> I'm just full of pity.... You better get that site of yours dialed in Friday night at the target range before the shoot, or you will have to get a bigger arrow budget!
> 
> I'll actually have Hannah and my middle girl, Qavah, shooting with me, as well as my oldest Rachel as my water bearer. Should be fun. Bring a few dozen extra arrows just in case. Hopefully Mike 'The wonder dog' will be there again this year, to help find stray carbon...and return them at $5 a pop, proceeds to Camp HEHOHA. I think he raised more money than I did last yr.....:tongue:


Dialed in quickly 30,40, & 50 today before I left for Hinton to teach a course ... aim small miss small ... right?!?!? And I think I can extrapolate close enough to at least hit anything beyond that.

LOL ... this is what I get for setting myself up for spots ... and then letting you guys draw me into the world of 3D ...

Nice ... Mike the Wonder Dog ... glad I've got my 'no crying' arrows along ...


----------



## Twisted Canuck (Feb 13, 2006)

Super. Super super super super....just totally outstanding! Thanks Greg, and everyone who helped set up that great shoot, even if it was diabolical in places. What a tremendous weekend, and an incredible turnout, and a huge success for the archery community, and Camp He Ho Ha. I'm proud to be a part of it, and looking forward to next year already. Gotta rest up for work this week, but had to post up....glad to see a lot of familiar faces, and a lot of new ones as well. :thumbs_up


----------



## Bowzone_Mikey (Dec 11, 2003)

143 thousand Dollars raised by 207 Archers I hear tell is the Total amount raised for persons with disabilities in Canada 

Great Job ... 

Just wish i coulda been there ... Still no movement on the birthing front


----------

